# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Blue Crystal shrimp?

## Button

There was only Black bee's tank and recently several shrimps with different color have been discovered, the colors are from light blue and dark blue up to braun; all the shrimps with the wite tails. Here are some pictures below but the quality is not good but all we have

Do you have any ideas is it a really mutation of the Black Crystal or could be something else?

----------


## eviltrain

I guess you can try selective breeds them and have blue crystal colony. Good job!

----------


## anakkucing

Could it be another mutation same as wine red and BKK... It sure looks like them, just in blue colour  :Smile:

----------


## rascal

i think they are the same like mutation of bkk.. bro try breed this one :Smile:  congrats!!!

----------


## Button

Thanks for your help, guys! Do you have any recommendations how to keep the dark blue ones?
Might be to breed them with other Black Crystals they been spring out? 
Any suggesions about how to select a connubium simplex better?

Here are some more pictures of ones with other color:

----------


## eviltrain

I guess its best to keep those which has the same "blue~ness" and just let them breed together. Easier to refine the gene you wants.

----------


## goody992828

Wow sure is a great give from your BDS .......... congrats and the first pieces really looks like my full black BKK which have the 4 white dots on it tails.

----------


## saddyboi

very nice blue... breed and multiply them!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sgshrimps

bro , nice one.You can give a name like Blue King Kong or wine blue.Breed them and established them in the market and you will be famous.

----------


## lucasjiang

Not a lot of blue shrimps in the market, if you can establish this line, i am sure it would sell like hotcakes.

----------


## jojoe

Most of your BDS carry Black King Kong genes.

----------


## Button

Great, thanks a lot!

Just been thinking...
What is the difference between Black daimond and BKK- is it only white dots on a tail? I thought the difference is if the white saddle presents over than white dots on tail it's a BKK, right?

----------


## jasonlim

Nice shrimp, I like the blue color.

----------

